

LVM thin volume explained - shodanshok
http://www.ilsistemista.net/index.php/linux-a-unix/46-lvm-thin-volume-explained.html

======
BozeWolf
Nice article! Really helped me understanding thin snapshots much better. Would
have liked to read more about performance.

Does not include the commands though, but working with lvm is quite trivial.

------
personZ
Tangentially related - [https://dennisforbes.ca/index.php/2014/06/28/database-
perfor...](https://dennisforbes.ca/index.php/2014/06/28/database-performance-
lvm-snapshots-golang-and-sqlite3/)

~~~
pasbesoin
If you have JS disabled, just disable all CSS stylesheets to quickly get a
usable view.

